# Cage disinfectant



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Has anyone heard of this one or used it before? I thought it might be more economic to get a concentrated disinfectant given that I have 6 cages and keep buying additions :001_tt2:!! There seem to be two differnet disinfectants on the page, one called Virkona nd another called formula h.
Pets Pantry Household Stain Removers/Cleaning/Disinfectants

I haven't heard of these for animals before so wondered if anyone had used them or knows if they are safe for mice??


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I buy mine from petsmart(not sure if UK has them!) but I only buy brands after I read good reviews, and most are perfectly fine for small animals, I have some for with my rats right now

PS.. sorry I couldn't be more help!


----------



## Tammy0407 (Sep 19, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Has anyone heard of this one or used it before? I thought it might be more economic to get a concentrated disinfectant given that I have 6 cages and keep buying additions :001_tt2:!! There seem to be two differnet disinfectants on the page, one called Virkona nd another called formula h.
> Pets Pantry Household Stain Removers/Cleaning/Disinfectants
> 
> I haven't heard of these for animals before so wondered if anyone had used them or knows if they are safe for mice??


If theres a pet shop near you then that would be where i would go mainly becuase i know they use it with their animals!
Otherwise if you are buying it online then read reviews see what people say and do some good research before muying it just so you arent hurting your animals! I can remember what the one i use is called, but i have been using for two years with my hamster and my rats seem to be fine with it aswell! Ill post its name later foir you!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Do you have a wilkinsons near you Zany???

I use their own disinfectant spray and it lasts for ages (a little goes a long way )
It smells lovely too 

I have used it for years and never had a problem.

One bottle lasts me over two months and i have a lot of cages and toys to wash, including Lilly's hutch


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

i use wilkos one too, its cheap and does last ages, lasts a couple of months with two hutches, three vivs, chinchilla cage and 2/3 hamster cages. lolits only 70 odd pence i think, havnt had it for a while as iv been living away and not been able to get it, used stuff from normal pet shop but it costs about three quid!!!

i have never brought the concentrate stuff although i have thought about it so if its any good, let us know!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I just use Fairy Liquid  only a little bit though, and very dilute.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> I just use Fairy Liquid  only a little bit though, and very dilute.


Yes me too - used it for over 35 years and never had a problem.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Yes me too - used it for over 35 years and never had a problem.


I never thought about fairly liquid! I'll maybe check with the big vet near me and see what they use and find out if they can let me try some. Would probably be cheaper!

Thanks all!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> I never thought about fairly liquid! I'll maybe check with the big vet near me and see what they use and find out if they can let me try some. Would probably be cheaper!
> 
> Thanks all!


No problem!! even though I didn't help much:blushing: but you can't really blame me, it's not my fault I was born in a different country!!

PS Have did you get more mice?! or have I just not noticed:blushing:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> No problem!! even though I didn't help much:blushing: but you can't really blame me, it's not my fault I was born in a different country!!
> 
> PS Have did you get more mice?! or have I just not noticed:blushing:


You just haven't noticed :001_tt2: I had 8 mice from March to July and by August I freed some from the jaws of snakes and had to buy 6 more :001_tt2: Hence, 14 mice!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> You just haven't noticed :001_tt2: I had 8 mice from March to July and by August I freed some from the jaws of snakes and had to buy 6 more :001_tt2: Hence, 14 mice!


I knew it!!
I knew you were getting mice, but didn't think this soon
Did you post pictures yet?!
I wouldn't have noticed btw because I recently got the rodents section back!! It wasn't working for almost 2 weeks!!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> I knew it!!
> I knew you were getting mice, but didn't think this soon
> Did you post pictures yet?!
> I wouldn't have noticed btw because I recently got the rodents section back!! It wasn't working for almost 2 weeks!!


 Here you go!!
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/55099-additions-family.html

The only one who isn't pictured is Sherbet, she is remarkably shy but a huge tease! I occasionally put Chip on the lid and she comes running!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Here you go!!
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/55099-additions-family.html
> 
> The only one who isn't pictured is Sherbet, she is remarkably shy but a huge tease! I occasionally put Chip on the lid and she comes running!



That was a while ago!!
i don't know how I missed it!! 
awww, they are all goregeous!!
I love the look of the himilayan(hahaha sp) one!!!
:001_wub:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> That was a while ago!!
> i don't know how I missed it!!
> awww, they are all goregeous!!
> I love the look of the himilayan(hahaha sp) one!!!
> :001_wub:


lol! I tend to miss things as well!! Yeah, Sookie and Toast the two himalayans are cuties. And Scrambled Egg is so much better now.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> lol! I tend to miss things as well!! Yeah, Sookie and Toast the two himalayans are cuties. And Scrambled Egg is so much better now.


aww, well thats good!! I remember you telling me about him 
I think I've fallen in love with my sisters mouse though!! I go visit him everyday, and he comes to my voice now! andd I had a dream with him in it last night!! hah, i believe I may be mousenapping soon!  although my sister probably wouldn't even notice


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> aww, well thats good!! I remember you telling me about him
> I think I've fallen in love with my sisters mouse though!! I go visit him everyday, and he comes to my voice now! andd I had a dream with him in it last night!! hah, i believe I may be mousenapping soon!  although my sister probably wouldn't even notice


Well if she doesn't notice then at least it won't cause any arguements! And that's the last thing you want when you're shipping a cage from the UK to the USA and using all your money!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Well if she doesn't notice then at least it won't cause any arguements! And that's the last thing you want when you're shipping a cage from the UK to the USA and using all your money!


Yes, but she will notice in a weeks time when she goes to clean the cage!! I will talk her out of it though 
Yes I don't need any arguments in a time like this though 
I still didn't tell my mom I'm most likely going to spend all my money on my animals!! She will most likely be furious!!
hhaha, oh well, she's the one who decided to pay me for babysitting, so she'll eventually get over it


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Yes, but she will notice in a weeks time when she goes to clean the cage!! I will talk her out of it though
> Yes I don't need any arguments in a time like this though
> I still didn't tell my mom I'm most likely going to spend all my money on my animals!! She will most likely be furious!!
> hhaha, oh well, she's the one who decided to pay me for babysitting, so she'll eventually get over it


I wouldn't tell her. Say "surprise!! Look what I spent all my money on" when it gets delivered


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> I wouldn't tell her. Say "surprise!! Look what I spent all my money on" when it gets delivered


Thats what I've been planning all along, well almost, once I get all the pieces I'll assemble it and when she comes to wake me up for school the next morning I'll tell her to look in my closet and she'll be like whats this, and I'll be like its a lonely cage, made for a hamster, in the pet shop, down the road, and its my birthday soon, and you would just have to drive me, I'll buy everything else!!

Hah thats what happend with my lovely rats


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

I use one from Pets @ Home, it smells lovely, you can even use it on food and drink bottles (I don't though), I just use it on the tray where it smells of wee!


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

I use the asda little friend one, i'm addicted to the smell!! and it is cheap than the [email protected] one, it about £1.60.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

ILoveMyPug said:


> I use one from Pets @ Home, it smells lovely, you can even use it on food and drink bottles (I don't though), I just use it on the tray where it smells of wee!


Can you remember thename of it? I'm using one from there just now.



laststar89 said:


> I use the asda little friend one, i'm addicted to the smell!! and it is cheap than the [email protected] one, it about £1.60.


Is it their own brnd version? I didn't think of trying in Asda.


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

No, it is this one

My Little Friend Cage Disinfectant


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

laststar89 said:


> No, it is this one
> 
> My Little Friend Cage Disinfectant


I've seen this one but not tried it. I'll give it a bash! Thanks!!:wink5:


----------

